# Favorite Anime?



## Acrux (May 1, 2017)

Heyy! So i was wondering what peoples favourite anime are. And if you have any suggestion for me that would be great. I like Fullmetal Alchemist Brootherhood, Blue Exorcist, Bleach, Naruto, and Deadman Wonderland.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

Hm, well i like every anime that makes me laugh. I personally have several favorites.

Nichijou, great comedy. My first anime, totally got me into it.
Angel Beats! Amazing drama, made me cry at the end.
Miss Kobayashi-san Dragon Maid. Again, great comedy and nice mix with dragons.
KonoSuba. Slightly-perverted comedy with fantasy world and fantasy elements.
K-on! 'nuff said, nice school idol anime and comedy
Kill me baby! Normal school friend and assasin friend 10/10
Chunnibyou! series overally. Middle grade syndrome, had a nice ending which stayed in my memory.
I hate Naruto and Bleach, they're boring as hell for me. It's my opinion tho, so don't take it to yourself.


----------



## PrincessLillie (May 1, 2017)

Fullmetal Alchemist and Dragon Ball Z.


----------



## Jhnsn (May 1, 2017)

I love Konosuba and Assassination Classroom. Naruto is good, as long as you exclude the fillers.


----------



## Veho (May 1, 2017)

Alfred J. Kwak. 

There are better anime out there but this one has a sentimental value. 

You asked.


----------



## ut2k4master (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> K-on!


never wouldve guessed that ;P


----------



## Youkai (May 1, 2017)

I doubt you could actually have an all time favorite as there are so many anime and so many themes and so many different times ... 
I watch Anime since about 17years now and while growing older my taste changed time over time.

One that I would call some kind of favorite would be " Onegai Twins " (yes not Teacher but Twins ... didn't like Onegai Teacher that much)

Than again I watched the Original Dragon Ball when I was a Child and am still watching Dragon Ball Super now ... but often anime with a hand full of episodes have a better story, so length is not anything to rate as good.


Another great Anime that comes to my mind would be " Dragon Drive " ... really rare and hard to get but is was really great and I loved the Intro song XD

Most of the Ghibli Movies are great too (they are Anime as well even thought most might not think about these first as they are only Movies and not series)


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

I don't watch anime aside from Boku no pico..

ANYWAY!! I watched Rozen Maiden in '08, I kinda liked it I guess.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> I don't watch anime aside from Boku no pico..
> 
> ANYWAY!! I watched Rozen Maiden in '08, I kinda liked it I guess.


Pro tip: Don't google first name


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Pro tip: Don't google first name



Well, maybe OP is into some boyxboy action.
You'll never know~


----------



## Ecko3351 (May 1, 2017)

Berserk, ghost in the shell, fullmetal alchemist, Trigun and hellsing.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Well, maybe OP is into some boyxboy action.
> You'll never know~


You know that small boy is a girl, right?
Underage. Girl.


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You know that small boy is a girl, right?
> Underage. Girl.



Can already tell you never watched it.
All 3 episodes are all boyxboy action.
Episode 2 has a female in it, you could splice it out with some editing tho.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Can already tell you never watched it.
> All 3 episodes are all boyxboy action.
> Episode 2 has a female in it, you could splice it out with some editing tho.


You sure can't detect a male or female.


----------



## KingBlank (May 1, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter (Hunter Hunter) for another long and entertaining shounen OP


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> You sure can't detect a male or female.



Mate, trust me.
I can describe the three episodes in detail.
I've watched it so many times with and without me boyfriend.

Don't derail this thread into personal bickering which you'll lose guaranteed ;p


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DinohScene said:


> Mate, trust me.
> I can describe the three episodes in detail.
> I've watched it so many times with and without me boyfriend.
> 
> Don't derail this thread into personal bickering which you'll lose guaranteed ;p


Sure thing m8. You'll lose even more. Back on-topic


----------



## DinohScene (May 1, 2017)

Felek666 said:


> Sure thing m8. You'll lose even more. Back on-topic



Trust me, Pico Chico and Coco are all boys.
If you don't believe me, watch it for yourself and you'll be surprised.

Anyway, I know that me bf is watching Fairy Tale all the time.
I'll stick with CGI shows like Miraculous.


----------



## proflayton123 (May 1, 2017)

Currently, Keijou!! But I like a lot


----------



## ov3rkill (May 1, 2017)

Azumanga Daioh


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 1, 2017)

Oruchuban Ebichu (A raunchy comedy that I know a lot of weeaboos hate for some reason)
Boku no Pico (Or how I found out I like dick)
Watamote (This anime was so relatable it hurts)

That's like all the actual chinese cartoons I've watched
EDIT: OH shit wait wait wait I forgot Yo-Kai Watch (the english dub, because i'm not fucking gay)


----------



## Apathetic_Discord (May 1, 2017)

Well, if your in the mood for something more Mature (not echo or smut), give Death Parade ago (very light Action)
That's some good shit. Does make you sit and think as well.


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

ov3rkill said:


> Azumanga Daioh


That was good. It was kinda boring but it was sad to see this end ;-;


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 1, 2017)

I'm surprised no one mentioned Evangelion (The TV series not the new movies).


----------



## jurassicplayer (May 1, 2017)

Suzumiya Haruhi Endless Eight


----------



## DBlaze (May 1, 2017)

I'd have to say Barakamon, was comfy as fuck.
Then again i'm a total pleb when it comes to anime and enjoyed the likes of FMA:B, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail (obviously for plot and backstory), and others.

I just don't have time and the willpower to pick up on some more sophisticated shows, simply because I don't feel like it.

go on, fite me fgts


----------



## leonmagnus99 (May 1, 2017)

D.Gray Man will forever be top for me.
and Jojo has become my 2nd favourite , because OraOraOraOraaaaa and Muda Muda Mudaa Mudaa , who'd you think it was , it was I DIO.
Kono DIO DA , i love Dio lots.
other animes i have enjoyed still enjoy One Piece and then there is Berserk the list goes on.


----------



## SANIC (May 1, 2017)

sks316 said:


> Fullmetal Alchemist and Dragon Ball Z.


Kai is better


----------



## Deleted User (May 1, 2017)

DBZ, D. Gray man, rave master, boku no hero academia and some older ones i prob forgot


----------



## Acrux (May 5, 2017)

hiroakihsu said:


> I'm surprised no one mentioned Evangelion (The TV series not the new movies).


Whats it about?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oruchuban Ebichu (A raunchy comedy that I know a lot of weeaboos hate for some reason)
> Boku no Pico (Or how I found out I like dick)
> Watamote (This anime was so relatable it hurts)
> 
> ...


Hello and thanks. I like your honest opinion about these shows, and you are funny.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DBlaze said:


> I'd have to say Barakamon, was comfy as fuck.
> Then again i'm a total pleb when it comes to anime and enjoyed the likes of FMA:B, Naruto, Bleach, Fairy Tail (obviously for plot and backstory), and others.
> 
> I just don't have time and the willpower to pick up on some more sophisticated shows, simply because I don't feel like it.
> ...


Thanks, and i feel the same way


----------



## YamiZee (May 5, 2017)

Madoka magica probably. Steins gate is up there too.


jurassicplayer said:


> Suzumiya Haruhi Endless Eight


Ok but I ACTUALLY really love the endless eight. I just do.


----------



## hiroakihsu (May 5, 2017)

Acrux said:


> Whats it about?



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neon_Genesis_Evangelion

If you do plan to check out the TV series, you may want to also check out the old Death & Rebirth/End of Evangelion movies, as the TV ending basically f**ks with your mind.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> Oruchuban Ebichu (A raunchy comedy that I know a lot of weeaboos hate for some reason)



Oh I remember watching and enjoying that show...It (along with Excel Saga) was really obscure but funny as hell.



Bubsy Bobcat said:


> That's like all the actual chinese cartoons I've watched



They're Japanese, not Chinese.


----------



## Stark264 (May 5, 2017)

Code Geass is my favorite. 
I'll never get tired of watching it. 
It's pretty political but it's beyond amazing.

And best of all, After 10 years, They're bringing it back for a 3rd season. I'm so stoked, I can't wait.


----------



## raulpica (May 5, 2017)

Random order, except TTGL.

1. Tengen Toppa Gurren-Lagann (BEST. ANIME. EVER.)
2. Fullmetal Alchemist
3. Code Geass
4. Neon Genesis Evangelion
5. FLCL
6. Attack on Titan
7. Mushishi
8. Dragon Ball / Z / Super (eh, I grew up with it)
9. Naruto (I like it, even if it's popular to hate on it these days)
10. GetBackers (too bad not many people know it)


----------



## DavidKang (May 5, 2017)

Puella Magi Madoka Magica.


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2017)

Favorite Anime are currently (in no particular order)

Shinsekai yori
Shouwa Genroku Rakugo Shinjuu
Death Note
Code Geass
Kimi no Na wa.


----------



## The Catboy (May 5, 2017)

Hellsing Ultimate is hands down my favorite anime of all time!


----------



## LittleFlame (May 5, 2017)

Konosuba and Re;Zero
Higurashi and Clannad
Date a Live and Boku no Hero Academia


----------



## Prot8toPot8to_ (May 5, 2017)

One Piece and JoJo's Bizarre Adventure.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 6, 2017)

My favorites anime ever!

1.  Naruto (all series)
2.  Pokemon (all series)
3.  Fairy Tail (all seasons)
4.  Dragon Ball (all series)

and much more!


----------



## GreatCrippler (May 6, 2017)

Too many to list, but based on what you say you already like...

One Punch Man
Fairy Tail
Rurouni Kenshin
Overlord


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2017)

DavidKang said:


> Puella Magi Madoka Magica.


Ending was rather.. intense... for a psychological anime.


----------



## AboodXD (May 6, 2017)

In order:
Dragon Ball Super, One Piece, Chivalry of a Failed Knight, Digimon Adventure, and more that I can't name rn. :3


----------



## vinstage (May 6, 2017)

The Seven Deadly Sins, Death Parade, Blue Exorcist (I can't stand the dub however, god Rin sounds edgy), Your Lie in April, probably more but these are the only ones I can think of. Also Overlord. Yeee Albedo!


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (May 6, 2017)

none in particular, i just watch anything that grabs my interest


----------



## Deleted User (May 6, 2017)

How come no one said Mob Psycho 100?
Literally best mix between Action and Comedy .o.


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 6, 2017)

Naruto (Complete and saw all), Boruto Naruto Next Generations, Dragon Ball Super, and Attack on Titan so far now.


----------



## nxwing (May 7, 2017)

I really like JoJo's Bizarre Adventure. Waiting for the part 5 anime adaptation.


----------



## Durelle (May 7, 2017)

Sword art online
Gokudo
Silver Spoon


----------



## Deleted User (May 15, 2017)

Naruto and Naruto Shippudden. I'm watching Boruto but don't like it so much.

I used to love Bleach and Fairy Tail but these days I think they're boring.


----------



## Abu_Senpai (May 15, 2017)

Fav series is Clannad
Fav Movie is princess mononoke


----------



## Gon Freecss (May 15, 2017)

Hunter x Hunter


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 15, 2017)

Favorite anime!? You're asking me to pick JUST ONE ANIME!? 
IMPOSSIBRU! That is just demonic! I CAN'T DO IT! NOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!



Spoiler: O_O



Tenchi Muyo (Still i can't pick just one)


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 15, 2017)

leafeon34 said:


> Naruto and Naruto Shippudden. I'm watching Boruto but don't like it so much.



Give it time.. Me too but I am starting to like it a little by little. Something is really interesting. I bet that it is fillers for a while. It will get better. Trust me. They know what they are doing.


----------



## Patxinco (May 15, 2017)

Dissapointed noone said Cowboy Bebop...
Trigun, FLCL, GitS movies, Dragon Ball, One Piece, Steins;Gate (actually, any Science;adventure is pretty awesome), Digimon, Slam Dunk... And countless more...

@raulpica Get Backers is awesome!!! One of the few animes we got doubled in my country.


----------



## VzUh (May 16, 2017)

some not previously mentioned (i think)
Avatar
Another
Elfen Lied
Claymore
Nº6 (dont judge me. i like it)
Lucky star
Chobbits
Bludgeoning Angel Dokuro-chan
paranoia agent (not sure about if this one is japanese animation, but i remember that i like it i lot)

And of course, DIGIMON (seasons 1 & 4 the most)


----------



## NightlyParadox (May 16, 2017)

Assassination Classroom
Baka to Test to Shōkanjū
Cowboy Bebop
Eden of the East
Elfen Lied
GitS
Heaven's Lost Property
Inuyasha
Mirai Nikki

I got a fairly decent collection of anime xD


----------



## VzUh (May 16, 2017)

how could i forget it!? Soul Eater, it is a very good one (but the manga it's far better, the anime only cover the first chapters of the manga (although it's 51 20min chapters, as i remember). why happens that thing so frequently?)


----------



## Pacheko17 (May 16, 2017)

*-Steins;Gate*: Amazing story with likable characters. Funny at times, but mostly mindfucking and really sad. Best anime ever made in my opinion.
*-Gurren Lagann*: Pure fucking awesomeness, it wakes up the badass inside of you; mechs bigger than the observable universe too.
*-Haruhi Suzumiya*: Very amazing slice of life anime, but watch it just so you can watch the movie, the movie is FUCKING AMAZING.
*-JoJo*: Testosterone with a really in depth story and really likable characters, really really good soundtrack too.
*-Kobayashi San Chi no Maid Dragon*: Slice of life... with dragon girls.
*-Serial Experiments Lain*: Mindfuck at best, very cool 90's stuff.
*-Elfen Lied*: Gore, dead people and naked people everywhere, it's pretty cool.
*-Ajin*: Very normie anime, but it's good.
*-Monogatari Series*: Pretty cool, requires a bit of japanese knowledge at times, but it's fun.
*-Shimoneta to iu gainen ga sonzai shinai taikutsu na sekai*: Very funny and just feels nice to watch.
*-Kill la Kill*: Kinda reminds me of Gurren Lagann, but with no mechs and with naked people in fights; very funny, pretty awesome story and good soundtrack.
*-Nazo no Kanojo X*: About a dude that falls in love with a cute ass weird grill that has scissors in her panties, he also gets his dick hard by tasting her drool... nice.
*-Zankyou no Terror*: Very nice, sad ending.
*-Denpa Teki na Kanojo*: 2 episode long mind fuckery.
*-Kimi no na wa:* It's a movie but it's very good, fucks with your heart a little.
*-Baka to test to shoukanjuu*: Essential just like Haruhi, very entry level anime with a lot of normal clichés, but it's a lot fun.

That's what I had on top of my mind right now, I could go on all day long.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Felek666 said:


> You sure can't detect a male or female.


Episode 2 does have a female in it.
She doesn't get much attention but there is. It's CoCo's sister.



DinohScene said:


> Mate, trust me.
> I can describe the three episodes in detail.
> I've watched it so many times with and without me boyfriend.
> 
> Don't derail this thread into personal bickering which you'll lose guaranteed ;p


Now I remember why we have so much in common Dinoh :^)


----------



## Dialexio (May 16, 2017)

Here are some of my favorites in alphabetical order. There are others that I like, but I found that these stuck out from the bunch.

Baka and Test (Comedy)
Clannad (Drama, Tearjerker)
Higurashi When They Cry (Horror, Mystery, Psychological)
Love Live! School Idol Project (Idol show)
And of course… Love Live! Sunshine!! (Idol show)

Monthly Girls' Nozaki-kun (Comedy, Slice of Life)
My Hero Academia (Action)
Nabari no Ou (Action)
Nichijou (Comedy, Slice of Life)
Non Non Biyori (Comedy, Slice of Life)
Pet Girl of Sakurasou (Comedy, Drama)
Seraph of the End (Action)
Space Patrol Luluco (Comedy, Short Episodes)
Toradora! (Comedy, Romance)


----------



## Stephano (May 16, 2017)

Acrux said:


> Heyy! So i was wondering what peoples favourite anime are. And if you have any suggestion for me that would be great. I like Fullmetal Alchemist Brootherhood, Blue Exorcist, Bleach, Naruto, and Deadman Wonderland.


One Punch Man and Panty and Stocking


----------



## The Real Jdbye (May 16, 2017)

Acrux said:


> Heyy! So i was wondering what peoples favourite anime are. And if you have any suggestion for me that would be great. I like Fullmetal Alchemist Brootherhood, Blue Exorcist, Bleach, Naruto, and Deadman Wonderland.


Full Metal Alchemist: Brotherhood is my favorite, but you already mentioned that.
Death Note is pretty good as well. It's getting a Netflix movie, so if you haven't seen it yet, I would suggest watching it before watching the movie.


----------



## SG854 (May 16, 2017)

I liked Steins Gate a lot. The whole time travel aspect was cool.

Akira movie was cool too.


----------



## Chaos8425 (May 16, 2017)

Bleach, despite the massive amounts of filler


----------



## linuxares (May 16, 2017)

(pet girl of sakurasou, got me in to anime) Highschool DxD, Trinity Seven, Shakugan no Shana, shimoneta- a boring world where the concept of 'dirty jokes' doesn’t exist.

I mostly just watch anime as timefiller to be perfectly fair. I also buy the blu-rays of the once I like.


----------



## HamBone41801 (May 16, 2017)

Well, I got into the anime scene very late. My first was full metal, followed by attack on titan. I then moved away from the constant morbidity of those two and found fairy tail. Its still my favorite anime.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

oh! I completely forgot about Gurren-Lagann! I totally recommend it.


----------

